# Skins



## goldenquagsire (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, there seem to be enough britfags in TCoD to justify the topic.

Skins is a fucking brilliant show currently airing on E4, with two prior seasons a while back. To briefly summarise, it is about a group of teenagers living in Bristol. It's funny and tragic in about equal measures. It also happens to be my favourite television at the moment.

Not only does it manage to accurately depict middle-class teenage life, not only does it avoid moralising (the characters smoke, drink, take drugs and fuck like there's no tomorrow), not only does it have an awesome soundtrack, not only does it have a history of portraying openly gay couples on-screen, but it even has guest appearances from everyone and their mother (series three has had Harry Enfield, Olivia Colman (Sophie Chapman in _Peep Show_) and Ardal O'Hanlon (Father McGuire in _Father Ted_))!

In short, it's far too good to be called "teen drama". :3


----------



## Saith (Feb 28, 2009)

I fucking love you. :D

Skins is, well, amazing. I never watched the first two series, but I saw my first episode on Thursday, so went on 4oD today andwatched the rest of series 3.

It is the best non-fantasy program I have ever watched. :D

Also, the Father Ted guy? I spent ages trying to work out who it was. :D

I like how it's really popular, too. :D

(I'll stop now, because I'll put in many smilies.)

Also, Freddie is awesome. :D

(Now I'll stop)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 28, 2009)

Freddie's cool, but I prefer JJ. Poor guy has to stop his best friends from killing each other. D:

Which is why I am eagerly awaiting next week's episode. :3


----------



## Saith (Feb 28, 2009)

True dat.

JJ's a close second, followed by Emily. :D


----------



## Jetx (Mar 1, 2009)

Skins is cool.

I like Freddie, but he's a bit too... perfect? I like JJ and Emily the most, I think.

I never watched the first two series either. :/


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 1, 2009)

Tbh, meh.

I never really got into dramas, sans Torchwood.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw, you don't know what you're missing. D:

Also, no offence but Skins beats Torchwood by miles in terms of plot, character and dialogue. Sure, Torchwood has epic aliens and Captain Jack Motherfucking Harkness, but Gwen is totally vapid. ):


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 1, 2009)

*adds to growing list of "stuff I need to watch"*

Just let me finish watching Spooks, yeah?


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 1, 2009)

It's pish now. :[ It's like NRRRRT NOW WE'RE UNDERAGE AND IT'S *EVEN COOLER GUYS* FU FU FU

And I don't like Effy any more, she's not as cool. Freddie can go away he has like, no personality. I mean he's not bad-looking but blank slate ahoy.

ETA: BUT HELL YES, PEEP SHOW.
FLOSS IS BOSS
FLOSS IS BOSS...


----------



## Ruby (Mar 1, 2009)

I watched an episode about their going to Russia, and then I never watched it again.


----------



## Fredie (Mar 2, 2009)

I watched the first series a couple of days ago, and I thought it was quite good. I'll probably watch the next series eventually too. I'm not sure if I'll watch the third though, I'm never to keen if they change pretty much the entire cast...


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it. It's not quite about "middle-class" teenagers, though. I'm sad the penultimate episode is on Thursday. :(


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 17, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I like it. It's not quite about "middle-class" teenagers, though.


Hrm, I'm not so sure. Aside from Cook and Thomas (lol Thomas Cook), all of the guys seem to have pretty well-off lives. Decent homes, clothes, etc.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, Effy at least is lower middle class because if you remember in season 1 she was attending a public school. The girls at the school across the green were far more middle class than the cast of Skins. Cook doesn't seem to be middle class but at the same time neither do JJ or Freddie - none of them seem to have particularly _hard_ lives, but there's an air of working class about them. (though to be fair the question of class is a very hard one to answer because it means different things to different people)

But yeah. The twins might have a case for being middle class, but I doubt Naomi does. If they're middle class they're lower middle, anyway.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 17, 2009)

They had an article on this in Attitude lately so it can't be all that bad. I'll check it out. (the only experience of british teenage soaps I have is Hollyoaks and I only watch it incidentally)



Ruby said:


> I watched an episode about their going to Russia, and then I never watched it again.


Haha, what happened to cause such instant disgust?


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 20, 2009)

Class goes to Russia, only brown boy gets searched for being a terrorist, their hostel turns out to be shit, Anwar (brown boy) upsets Maxxie (a gay) and Michelle and Jal go get drunk with Russians. Anwar fucks a Russian girl, her husband is all "lol I have a gun" and then the police (who were drinking with Michelle and Jal) turn up and everyone gets deported.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 21, 2009)

I saw about five minutes of that episode when they were showing it last week. I should see if they have a box-set of the old series, it sounded kinda fun.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 21, 2009)

Sucks that there is only one episode left. :(


----------



## Saith (Mar 21, 2009)

True, but on the bright side: The Inbetweeners is taking it's spot, which is amazing. :D


----------



## Fredie (Mar 22, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Class goes to Russia, only brown boy gets searched for being a terrorist, their hostel turns out to be shit, Anwar (brown boy) upsets Maxxie (a gay) and Michelle and Jal go get drunk with Russians. Anwar fucks a Russian girl, her husband is all "lol I have a gun" and then the police (who were drinking with Michelle and Jal) turn up and everyone gets deported.


You missed out that it seemed to be a big scam, between the Russian girl, he husband, the hostel lady and the police force.


----------

